# Preparation for "Sacred Choral Works - A Survival Game



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I will be hosting a survival game for sacred choral works, similar to the game recently completed for living pianists.

Here's a list that I started:

Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Bach - St. John Passion
Bach - Mass in B minor
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Berlioz - Requiem
Brahms - German Requiem
Faure - Requiem
Handel - Messiah
Haydn - Creation
Haydn - Nelson Mass
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass
Mozart - Requiem
Mozart - Mass in C minor
Rachmaninov - Vespers
Schubert - Mass no. 6
Verdi - Requiem

I invite members to offer other sacred choral works to add to the list. Not wanting to end up with a gigantic number of entries, please try to be selective.

Other thoughts:

1. I didn't include any of the wonderful Bach cantatas, thinking there's too many of them. However, you might well feel differently.

2. Nothing pre-baroque is included, because I just don't have the knowledge. So, fire away!

3. The same applies to contemporary or avant-garde works.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

It's a good list, but two omissions that immediately came to mind were Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms and Mendelssohn's Elijah. Something by Bruckner might also deserve consideration.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh, and as far as pre-baroque goes, it's difficult because I feel like it will be harder to come to a consensus. I myself would nominate Gesualdo's Tenebrae Responsoria, but am not sure how much support that would get. Objectively, maybe Monteverdi's Vespers and Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

What about Schnittke: Choir Concerto?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

WildThing said:


> It's a good list, but two omissions that immediately came to mind were Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms and Mendelssohn's Elijah. Something by Bruckner might also deserve consideration.


I will add the Stravinsky and Mendelssohn. For Bruckner, it's the Te Deum.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

WildThing said:


> Oh, and as far as pre-baroque goes, it's difficult because I feel like it will be harder to come to a consensus. I myself would nominate Gesualdo's Tenebrae Responsoria, but am not sure how much support that would get. Objectively, maybe Monteverdi's Vespers and Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli?


I'll also add the three above.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> What about Schnittke: Choir Concerto?


Consider it on the list.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog, The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works is a great resource for more ideas of what to include. Maybe just take the top 20; it is up to you.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Bulldog, The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works is a great resource for more ideas of what to include. Maybe just take the top 20; it is up to you.


Thanks for the excellent reference - should be very helpful. Member requests are still wanted.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adding two:

Rossini: Stabat Mater.
Vivaldi : Gloria/ Magnificat.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Adding two:
> 
> Rossini: Stabat Mater.
> Vivaldi : Gloria/ Magnificat.


They are added to the mix.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> 2. Nothing pre-baroque is included, because I just don't have the knowledge. So, fire away!


Josquin, Stabat Mater

Antoine Busnois, Missa L'homme armé

Taverner, Missa Corona Spinea

Hermann von Reichenau, Salve Regina

Anon, Messe de Tournai


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> 3. The same applies to contemporary or avant-garde works.


Brian Ferneyhough, Missa Brevis
Karlheinz Stockhausen, Himmelfahrt (I'm not sure if this is strictly choral, there are voices.)
Jonathan Harvey, The Summer Cloud's Awakening
Arvo Part, Te Deum or Litany
Steve Reich, Daniel variations


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You're also very short of pieces from the early C20. I suggest:

Webern, Cantata 2
Britten, Requiem


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I will be hosting a survival game for sacred choral works, similar to the game recently completed for living pianists.
> 
> Here's a list that I started:
> 
> ...


Too Bach heavy. I'd ditch one of them at least, and put in something by Monteverdi. I also think it's too Mozart heavy, he didn't even write most of the requiem, I'd kick of one of them and put in something by Liszt, maybe Via Crucis. Or Messiaen, O sacrum convivium.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> You're also very short of pieces from the early C20. I suggest:
> 
> Webern, Cantata 2
> Britten, Requiem


Vaughn Williams Mass in G minor?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Monteverdi: Vespers


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Too Bach heavy. I'd ditch one of them at least, and put in something by Monteverdi. I also think it's too Mozart heavy, he didn't even write most of the requiem, I'd kick of one of them and put in something by Liszt, maybe Via Crucis. Or Messiaen, O sacrum convivium.


I am considering your views on Bach and Mozart; I will add the Liszt and Messiaen works.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Portamento said:


> What about Schnittke: Choir Concerto?


+1........................


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Arvo Part: Te Deum, Berliner Mass

Schutz: Cantiones Sacrae, Symphoniae Sacrae; et. al.

Ockeghem: Missa pro defunctis, Missa Prolationum; et. al.

Gesauldo: Tenebrae

Josquin: any of his masses

Cardoso: Requiem

Wm. Byrd: Masses for 3, 4, 5 voices

I could go on and on with the early music entries, but will stop there. For now.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Josquin, Stabat Mater
> 
> Antoine Busnois, Missa L'homme armé
> 
> ...


I couldn't find a single entry in ArkivMusic for the Busnois or von Reichenau works.

I will add the Josquin and Taverner pieces.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

WildThing said:


> Oh, and as far as pre-baroque goes, it's difficult because I feel like it will be harder to come to a consensus. I myself would nominate Gesualdo's Tenebrae Responsoria, but am not sure how much support that would get. Objectively, maybe Monteverdi's Vespers and Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli?


Yes to all of those!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I couldn't find a single entry in ArkivMusic for the Busnois or von Reichenau works.
> 
> I will add the Josquin and Taverner pieces.


There are two recordings of the Busnois, here's one of them.

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDH55288

It is REALLY good!

The von Reichenau piece is amazing. It's on An Ensemble Organum CD called Chants of the Templiers. Here


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> You're also very short of pieces from the early C20. I suggest:
> 
> Webern, Cantata 2
> Britten, Requiem


I had already added the Britten, will add Webern Cantata 2 (might as well also add Cantata 1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> There are two recordings of the Busnois, here's one of them.
> 
> http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDH55288
> 
> ...


I'll add the Busnois.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

How many pieces are on the list so far? Too many will no doubt overwhelm participants.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Brian Ferneyhough, Missa Brevis
> Karlheinz Stockhausen, Himmelfahrt (I'm not sure if this is strictly choral, there are voices.)
> Jonathan Harvey, The Summer Cloud's Awakening
> Arvo Part, Te Deum or Litany
> Steve Reich, Daniel variations


You've offered some rather obscure works here. I don't want to over-populate the list with many in this category. Will add the Part Te Deum and Berliner Messe. Concerning the Stockhausen, that's mostly a work for organ.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> How many pieces are on the list so far? Too many will no doubt overwhelm participants.


About 50 at this point. I'm sure I will be breaking up the list into different parts. I'll do my best.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I don't want to overload it, but it seems to me that Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua is pretty essential. It's not even one of my favourite but it's generally regarded as an important masterpiece.

I'm tempted to just place a vote for Tallis' Spem in Alium too, even if it is futile...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> I don't want to overload it, but it seems to me that Josquin's Missa Pange Lingua is pretty essential. It's not even one of my favourite but it's generally regarded as an important masterpiece.
> 
> I'm tempted to just place a vote for Tallis' Spem in Alium too, even if it is futile...


Both are added to the list.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> Arvo Part: Te Deum, Berliner Mass
> 
> Schutz: Cantiones Sacrae, Symphoniae Sacrae; et. al.
> 
> ...


I am considering the above. The two Part works, the Schutz Cantiones, the Gesualdo, and the Byrd masses for 4 and 5 voices are definitely on the list.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Curious on your plans to add the Dvorak Stabat or the Monteverdi Vespers Bulldog?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Sonata said:


> Curious on your plans to add the Dvorak Stabat or the Monteverdi Vespers Bulldog?


Both are already added.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
George Lloyd: Symphonic Mass
Stanford: The Revenge - A Ballad Of The Fleet
Grechaninov: Passion Week
Osip Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor (1798)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Orfeo said:


> Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
> George Lloyd: Symphonic Mass
> Stanford: The Revenge - A Ballad Of The Fleet
> Grechaninov: Passion Week
> Osip Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor (1798)


We're getting a bit obscure here, Orfeo! But if Bulldog is accepting these, I add Foulds: A World Requiem to my submissions.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Sonata said:


> Curious on your plans to add the Dvorak Stabat or the Monteverdi Vespers Bulldog?


I'd also add Dvorak's Requiem and Mass in D, and Beethoven's Mass Op. 86.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
> George Lloyd: Symphonic Mass
> Stanford: The Revenge - A Ballad Of The Fleet
> Grechaninov: Passion Week
> Osip Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor (1798)


I'll add the Kodaly; the others are too obscure in terms of recordings.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I'll add the Kodaly; the others are too obscure in terms of recordings.


Okay,
how about Leonard Bernstein's Chichester Psalms?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> I'd also add Dvorak's Requiem and Mass in D, and Beethoven's Mass Op. 86.


I'm adding the Dvorak Requiem and Beethoven Mass.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> Okay,
> how about Leonard Bernstein's Chichester Psalms?


Here's what I have to say about that - it's in.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll be finalizing the list later today or tomorrow. In a society driven by speed, I need to keep moving.:lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> We're getting a bit obscure here, Orfeo! But if Bulldog is accepting these, I add Foulds: A World Requiem to my submissions.


I added one of the five works offered by Orfeo; the other four seemed too obscure to get any traction in the game. I think the same applies to the Foulds.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Poulenc Gloria?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Poulenc Gloria?


That's an excellent choice and now included.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll be starting the game on a new thread in a few hours. See you on the other side.


----------

